# Rainbowfish... 40 gallon breeder



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Go with the Dwarf Neon. I had 7 turquoise bows in my 75 g and rehomed them when they got to 4+ inches. I missed having rainbows after a while and got the Neons (10 of them) and couldn't be happier. I now have Neon fry!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Blackheart said:


> I did a lot of researching today about Rainbowfish... in particular Boesemani Rainbows. I've seen a lot of different stuff about whether it'd be okay to keep them in a 40 gallon breeder tank or not.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> If not I'm sure I could at least keep Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish as they're much more suited for smaller tanks.


A pair should not be a problem. There are several people over on
rainbow-fish.net that keep the bosmani Ayntinjo which tend to stay smaller. (3-4" range rather than the 5-6"range)

Most of the small to medium bows 8-10cm range will do just fine in a 40b. the 12-15 cm should be kept in larger tanks.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have dwarf neons in a 40b and they can cover the entire width of the tank so quickly. I dont think they'd enjoy being in a smaller tank.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with Noahma that a pair might be fine but the better choice would be dwarf rainbows. In my experience rainbows prefer much more open swimming space and are much happier when they have room to roam about.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Gotta agree with above poster. Praecox (or Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish) are the best bet for that tank. There are also Threadfin Rainbows that you could keep (but do not look like the typical rainbow)


----------

